# 10K serpentine belt install



## underdog (Jun 22, 2013)

Nelson,

Thanks for all the great work managing this site. 
I gather that installing a serpentine belt requires taking the headsock apart. My computer said your PDF on installing a belt in some older post was 'damaged'. Is it posted somewhere else?

Some seem to be having success with the link belts. Any thoughts on pros and cons?

Thanks


----------



## pjf134 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a link belt on my SB9A for over 2 years now and know of people that say they had over 20 years on theirs and still going. I love mine and is easy to install (2 minutes). Mine is a bench mount and I do not know if a undermount has enough room for the ling belt.
 Paul


----------



## davidh (Jun 23, 2013)

I put link belts on my 12 atlas craftsman a couple years ago.  they show no wear and much smoother than the old v-belts did. .  I had a heck of a time committing to spending so much money (  ) on a dang belt but it mad the lathe soo much quieter and smoother operating.


----------



## Retired1997 (Jul 17, 2013)

I recently did the serpentine belt conversion on my heavy 9 SB.  I had to remove the pulleys from the rear drive and the components on the headstock to do so, but it is so much better than using the leather belt.  Some guys cut the belt, skive it, and then glue the belt back together, but several of them had problems with the belt separating at the joint.  I didn't think about a "link" belt, which would not require taking the lathe apart, but I'm glad I went with the serpentine instead.


----------

